# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Ca khúc của diendantinhoc.vn?

## mantrangchu

*(Mình tìm cái box hợp với cái đề tài này tý mà chẳng có? Hjz)*
Mọi người nghĩ sao về 1 ca khúc cho diễn đàn mình nhỉ? Mình ngồi rảnh quá zô mix thử ít nhạc nên nảy ra ý định này. Mọi người cũng mình làm nhạc và lời nha!
Bác nào xung phong làm ca sĩ nào? Mình nghe nói *hoangnam* hát hay lém. Đề nghị ko nên từ chối nha! Cho *hoangnam* song ca với mấy admin.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) Chắc là hay lém.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) Mem nào có ý kiến j` ko?

----------


## seo_bds

Mình hoan nghênh . Bữa nào anh em nào có ca khúc nào hay sáng tác về diễn đàn thì post lên nhé . Để mọi người cùng bình chọn nhé

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

> Mình hoan nghênh . Bữa nào anh em nào có ca khúc nào hay sáng tác về diễn đàn thì post lên nhé . Để mọi người cùng bình chọn nhé


Bác làm ca sĩ nhé!Ok đi tui mix nhạc cho.
Nói vậy thui mình ko có khiếu khoản sáng tác này đâu. Mix nghịch tý thui. Tất cả mọi người cùng làm cho ý nghĩa. Sáng tác xong để hum nào offline hát ấm mĩ lên cho vui.
Mọi người tham gia topic này nhiệt tình vào nha. Lấy ý kiến để hoàn thiện The song of DDTH.Sáng tác 1 bài độc quyền kiểu Quốc ca ý cho hoành tráng.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## lehue2603

bbk decon post bài nhạc lên thử xem (kèm bản nhạc và lời nhá).
Không ấy post video clip decon tự hát cũng được:a:

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

> bbk decon post bài nhạc lên thử xem (kèm bản nhạc và lời nhá).
> Không ấy post video clip decon tự hát cũng được:a:


Hjz. Tui mà post lên chắc đóng cửa diễn đàn mất. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]Nhạc còn chưa làm xong nữa là...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Đợi tui làm nhạc xong tui post lên cho mọi người nghe thử. Còn ai nghe thấy được thì viết lời rùi mời "ca sĩ" hát. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## yurycandy

hjx mọi người có lẽ ko thực hiện đc buổi offline đâu vi` thành viên ở khắp mọi miền tổ quốc . Mà chỉ có Ha` Nội thôi thì ko vui đâu

----------


## newgyping

> hjx mọi người có lẽ ko thực hiện đc buổi offline đâu vi` thành viên ở khắp mọi miền tổ quốc . Mà chỉ có Ha` Nội thôi thì ko vui đâu


Cái đó ko lo bạn ạ! Sẽ cử đại diện các vùng miền. OK mà!

----------


## sonhp

mình nghe *hoangnam* ca rồi ok lắm. *hoangnam* mà cố gắng hơn nữa là giống noo phước thịnh

----------


## vupro09

OK, như thế thì quá hay, Diễn đàn sẽ có thêm bài hát gọi là bài hát "truyền thống" há?

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

Bê, hết thời gian cho việc sáng tác rùi. Chờ lâu lắm rồi nhé, bê post lên thử xem nào!!:botay:

----------


## bell.lina

> Bê, hết thời gian cho việc sáng tác rùi. Chờ lâu lắm rồi nhé, bê post lên thử xem nào!!:botay:


Tui muốn đấm cho ông 1 cái lắm rùi nhá! Tui có tên ông nghe chưa!x-( Mãi ko chừa được cái tật này đi! >[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Hừ. Còn về ca khúc thì tui mới làm gần xong phần nhạc. Khó cái là ghép lời vào nhạc và vì làm một mình lên hơi lâu. Ông yên tâm có tui post khoe ngay!

----------


## nguyenhuongit

vậy thì bê post lên đây đi để mọi ng ghép phụ cho, tui thich dj bê có thể thêm vô đc k

----------


## manhhuong

Ok cũng quá tốt, ai giỏi nhạc lí thì viết một bản đi, có nhạc beat càng tốt, còn phần trình bày tui xin đảm nhiệm một phần hoặc tất cả càng tốt hehehe, tui tin chắc rằng với giọng ca họa mi it's me thì tui sẽ hát thật hay =))
kakakakaka
mà nói chứ tui hát hat thiệt chứ bộ kekeke [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## noithatdn

cùng nghe bài này coi hay kô nha.tui hát đó[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
ca khúc: cỏ anh đào
trình bày : Xuân Tỉnh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
[swf]http://www.nhaccuatui.com/m/8PJhI_BHsr[/swf]

hehehe,giỡn thôi.bạn của mình hát đó.anh em thấy sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## linhvnt

> cùng nghe bài này coi hay kô nha.tui hát đó[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> 
> hehehe,giỡn thôi.bạn của mình hát đó.anh em thấy sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Bạn hát cũng được đó .Chịu khó post lên đi MP3 cũng được rồi anh em làm CD như casi cho bạn .

----------


## mallboro

bài hat hay dó, giọng cha này ấm phết, nhưng mà tháy đăng bài ca khcs cho diễn dàn, mà chẳng thấy đâu nhỉ

----------


## cuuseo

ec' ! mấy pác ở 4room ni dzui thiệt , lâu lâu có cái để xả stress , cho a,e cũng dzui , mà nè bài này tên chi vậy ? ca sỉ nào hat dzo ?

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

Nghe nói Hoàng Nam làm casi nhưng ko thấy cha xuất hiện gì hết

----------


## vanvuive

bài hát bạn boikaka thấy cũng được nhưng không hợp cho lắm.

----------


## TruongTamPhong

Ai đăng ký hợp tác sáng tác ca khúc cho diễn đàn nào? Giơ tay nhá!

----------


## wassing123

hehehe cám ơn đã quan tâm.khi nào có bài mới mình sẽ post lên tiếp[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Thân!

----------


## goalkinh

hoan nghênh tinh thần của room ta, mình ủng hộ các anh em cùng nhau làm 1 bài hát cho room, mình chỉ biết ủng hộ chứ ko biết hát, hic,

----------


## seoganhat

hehe thêm 1 bài của bạn mình hát nữa nè[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
ca khúc : nhỏ ơi
trình bày: Xuân Tỉnh

[swf]http://www.nhaccuatui.com/m/y8TFrH9nl7[/swf]

Thân!

----------


## sammanh

Mình thấy nếu có ai đó sáng tác riêng cho một bài thì hay hơn là chúng ta đi tìm những bài hát có sẵn. ( Điều đó mặc dù là khó ).

----------


## Tran Thuan

Tui sẽ là người sáng tác, tui có khả năng sáng tác nên mọi người khỏi lo. Mà muốn bài buồn một tí hay vui

----------


## muanoithatcucom

ai là nhạc sĩ? cần cố gắng lên, rồi post cho anh em thưởng thức!

----------


## b5fixel

các anh cho em tham gia với em nguyện làm ca sĩ hát thuê không cần cát sê

----------

